# Bonamassa Free Album Download



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seen this on FB

http://jbonamassa.com/free-bonamassa-album/?id=fblikes


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I bit,I like some of Joe's stuff...of course if I get carpet bombed with spam ,I will hunt you down .

:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its legit. I downloaded it, no issues


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm giving it a shot.

Thanks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Done !!!

....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not Done. Damn, I don't do Facebook.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of emails to follow.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dammit, another "must have FB or we suck?" deal??


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not on Facebook and I was able to download it.
Just go to the link, click where it says to click after entering an email (in my case, one I only use for online stuff like this)
then it takes you to a facebook log in--but it also sends the download link--and soI downloaded it.
I just closed the page with the log in.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah,I didn't go through the FB link either .


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

zontar said:


> I'm not on Facebook and I was able to download it.
> Just go to the link, click where it says to click after entering an email (in my case, one I only use for online stuff like this)
> then it takes you to a facebook log in--but it also sends the download link--and soI downloaded it.
> I just closed the page with the log in.


Thanks, admittedly, I saw "facebook" and didn't even bother looking. Will check it out


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I uploaded the album here for you guys:

https://mega.co.nz/#!GUdn3Yxb!xK84HwsPnAO0rxrrqTRpcPxPLB9oucLf-p0llVCwOow


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got it the second time.



Robert1950 said:


> Not Done. Damn, I don't do Facebook.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

must have run out, I didn't get it.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> must have run out, I didn't get it.:sFun_dancing:



Appears to still be active here http://jbonamassa.com/freemp3/?id=gawcp0410&gclid=CL3O1vzDnsYCFdKPHwodqCED2Q


I gave it a listen the other day, seems to be a compilation of songs from previous albums. Some good stuff on there


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Keep us posted on whether or not it's any good. 

I like him in interviews and respect how much he knows about tone, but ever since keeping a closer eye on him, I can't say I'm too interested in his music.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Appears to still be active here http://jbonamassa.com/freemp3/?id=gawcp0410&gclid=CL3O1vzDnsYCFdKPHwodqCED2Q
> 
> 
> I gave it a listen the other day, seems to be a compilation of songs from previous albums. Some good stuff on there





adcandour said:


> Keep us posted on whether or not it's any good.
> 
> I like him in interviews and respect how much he knows about tone, but ever since keeping a closer eye on him, I can't say I'm too interested in his music.


It is a compilation, some good stuff, but two were stand outs for me.
The others weren't bad, just not as good as the two I put on my phone-
"The River" & "I Know Where I Belong"

I got another email about 3 songs to download--but you do need Facebook for them.
He did one cover for each of the Kings--BB, Albert & Freddie...

http://jbonamassa.com/features/2015...ce=Email marketing software&utm_term=Read Now


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Got mine, second try different email address. My gmail address would not download the album, one of my other ones accepted the link.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No problem with no facebook, I just hit "cancel", and my gmail address worked just fine. I'll give it a listen later.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Not Done. Damn, I don't do Facebook.


So Facebook is a requirement? Double damn.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No, no, no, read above.



mhammer said:


> So Facebook is a requirement? Double damn.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Worked for me and didn't use Facebook either.


----------

